# PVC and tunnel toys



## Robyn (Apr 19, 2016)

I was wondering what size pipes and tunnels are best for rats so they won't get stuck. And of course what size holes should be cut in cardboard boxes so they can get in and out easily. Will rats get sick from chewing on PVC pipes that I put in their cage or play area? Is it safe to duct tape or glue pieces together? Should I clean PVC pieces before letting the rats play with them?


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

I like 4" PVC but I also have a pretty big pair of boys. Small agile females could probably do smaller. I don't like to glue it. I'd rather drill holes in it and tie the pieces together with wire or something similar. That way it can also be taken apart and rearranged.


----------



## Robyn (Apr 19, 2016)

Drilling and wiring is a great idea. We'll definitely have the tools for it. Do you think that 2 - 2 1/2" PVC would be too small?


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

You can wire them, OR whip out your handy dandy zip ties. Just remember that zip ties are your friend.


----------



## Robyn (Apr 19, 2016)

The rats won't chew apart the ties, will they? I'm so used to birds and gerbils that will chew everything that I'm kind of wary of plastics.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've only had one who would chew the ties. It's kind of a hit or miss situation. Zips are cheap, so if they do snip them, you haven't wasted much. You can also get some wire for electric fencing (or if you're broke/cheap like me, steal some twists out of the produce section.)

I just like zips because you can undo them if need be with some toe nail clippers.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

But I've also made chains out of them when some of the straps on my hammocks were too short.

They hold my cage liners in place, the corners of my cage together, beds that I don't want sliding off the ledge to the cage wall, and some people use them to hold hardware cloth in place. (if your bars are too far apart.)

Rats are what happen when you breed a dog, cat, and bird together. When they're bred and raised properly, more the latter than the former, they're smart and loyal like a dog, independent as a cat, and have all the curiosity and antics of a bird. They're like no other rodent I've had or babysat, from mice to chinchillas. Which is why I've sworn them off so many times and then gotten another. They just don't live long enough.


----------



## Robyn (Apr 19, 2016)

As long as I won't find little plastic shreds all over the cage and floor, sounds like that'll be the best option. We have hundreds of them laying around for use around the house, dad's work, the barn, etc.

I love the description. From what I've seen of them, that's exactly right. Honestly, I can't figure out how I've never had a rat before.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Just make sure you know this is what you want. Once you get into the rat race, you can't get out easily. They have to stay in at least pairs, so you'll _need_ to get more.

I won't sugar coat you; I've seriously considered never getting another rat, and you can find the threads where I've said that. They live extremely short lives, and going into this you have to be prepared for that. It's hard because you get so attached, just like a horse or a dog, and once you've finally got your routine down and you've trained each other, two years have flown by.

I'm at the point where I lose at least one every spring. This year I lost three, and it'll probably be at least four, if not six, by December. Can you handle that?

I don't want to scare you off or kill your excitement - they're worth Every. Single. Minute. But my father once told me to always keep the end of every relationship in sight. I was 12, so I had no idea what that meant. I do now. But I don't regret a single one of them.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Rats can and will chew plastic, but usually don't eat it..(or so I've been told) so it just makes a mess for you to clean up. I like plastic because you can wash it and that is a BIG deal with rats because they pee / mark almost everything. They make pvc "hides" for suger gliders and chinchillas and use bolts to secure them to the cage and cover them with fleece... you could try something like that.


----------



## Robyn (Apr 19, 2016)

I agree, it is hard, especially when the animals have such short lifespans. But I am willing to give it my best effort, and do what's right for the rats if it turns out that I can't handle it and make sure they go to someone who will take care of them. No goodbye is easy to say, and I'm well aware that rats don't live long. The end is never fun to come to, but it's the journey rather than the destination that makes things worth it. I've lost a lot of animals that I kept as pets or had a working relationship with. That doesn't make it any easier, but it does give me an idea of what to expect.

artgecko, as long as they don't eat it I'm totally fine with them making a mess. I just don't want to have to rush them to the vet because they have shards of PVC or plastic stuck in their throat. That's happened a few times with larger animals and it's a terror that I can easily do without. I don't really want to do something as permanent as bolting things to the cage, but PVC hides covered with fleece could be a fun little thing for them. And we'd have the material.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Rats are usually very good about that. They can't throw up so they're very careful about what they swallow.


----------



## Robyn (Apr 19, 2016)

Good to know. I'm used to pets eating stuff they shouldn't, so I'm glad that won't be as much of a problem with rats.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

The bolts are really just a combination of carriage bolts, washers, and wing nuts. Holds everything together quite nicely.


----------



## Robyn (Apr 19, 2016)

Ah, okay. That makes sense. I'll look into that, I know we have lots of all of those at home.


----------

